# Can I use Apple ID on iPhone if 2FA was on a broken device?



## mamamia1239 (Jul 29, 2021)

I recently broke my iPhone and am purchasing a new one. One problem though, I put my 2FA on the broken iPhone's number. I will be getting a phone with the same number, and am logged in with the Apple ID on a mac. Will this cause any complications when trying to log into the new phone with my Apple ID?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what do you mean by 2FA on your phone? Do you mean a third party app?


----------

